# Show me your tidy cabinet!  (Now piccies of my tidy cabinet!



## nry (4 May 2009)

Okies, enough is enough - my cabinet is just too small.  I have some ideas on tidying it all up, but I figured I should ask advice first before buying anything that maybe isn't the best for pipework routing etc.

I have a Juwel Rekord60/70 cabinet so it isn't the full width of the tank.  I have a TetraTec EX600, external heater and now Boyu diffuser to fit in there somehow, and the idea of getting a 2KG FE in there aswell is perhaps too ambitious - I did squeeze a Jaqno in there but it was a right pain getting the filter out for cleaning.

Are there better ways to route piping etc?  I end up with kinks and the lily pipes always want to slant and twist because of the tight pipe curves.


----------



## George Farmer (4 May 2009)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  Ideas needed *

My 60cm cabinet.

The hoses are slightly kinked but the rated 1550lph makes up for it...  I don't use a heater either.


----------



## nry (4 May 2009)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  Ideas needed *

Lucky, you have a much wider cabinet than me!

I'm tempted to take it all down and put a few small holes in the side to route the piping in and out, it'd be much easier I think.  That and somehow fix the Boyu and external heater to the inside walls of the cabinet - if I then use a little more length on the pipework then I can use a loop where needed to avoid kinks...I think...


----------



## aaronnorth (4 May 2009)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  Ideas needed *

   




I think this is pretty nifty by FlyFisherman
viewtopic.php?f=20&t=5924&hilit=pipes&start=10


----------



## LondonDragon (4 May 2009)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  Ideas needed *

Here is inside my Juwel Rio 125 cabinet:


----------



## nry (4 May 2009)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  Ideas needed *

That linked thread is excellent!  I'd need to strip the tank to do that though I reckon...unless superglue would work...hmm...B&Q trip methinks!


----------



## nry (6 May 2009)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  Ideas needed *

Ok, mine is now tidy with (just!) enough room for a 10cm x 61cm 2KG FE too once it and the eBay regulator and solenoid arrive 

Shame I had to lose the shelf but nevermind, it's at least tidy and the pipe loops leave plenty of length to remove the filter for cleaning, and each lily pipe has a Wilkinson's quick release connection on to make it easier to clean the glassware in the future!

The Eheim rubber suckers I bought are an absolutely perfect fit for the 13mm lily pipes too (only got one pipe for now as one broke as per previous thread...) so they now sit much safer on the outside of the tank which I am very happy with!

If space permits I'll mount the plug rack either upside down on the roof of the cabinet or somewhere on the right of the FE leaves enough space.  The improved flow from the filter is amazing, as there are no kinks in the pipes - I do wonder if the current Tetra plastic outlet (from the tank) strainer offers a much better flow than the glass version but time will tell if it was this or the Jaqno that has been restricting flow - probably both of them had their own affect I guess.


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 May 2009)

Her's mine although I haven't finished it yet.  Got to put a shelf or 2 in and am holding off that until I decide wether or not to go onto FE instead of the disposables.

If you look closely on the right you can just see a 'cutout' hole in the top of the cabinet there is one both sides and are about 2cm wide by 15cm (front to back.)  When I first made it my wife said 'Why does it need handles  .  I cut one both sides so that I can have pipework going in whichever side I want (which may of course change from scape to scape  )





AC


----------



## JohnC (7 May 2009)

hi,

i went to take a photo of mine, discovered my 405 had sprung a leak and have spent the last 2 hours fixing it with silicon sealant.

I'm going to bed, but thanks for making me look!!   

Best Regards.

John


----------



## Simon D (8 May 2009)

Anyone remember seeing a snap shot of Ed Seeley's setup a couple of months ago? I can't remember the thread it was on, but he did say something along the lines of he would post more detailed pics once he got it tidied up. He's got tons of equipment

Where are they now Ed?


----------



## LondonDragon (8 May 2009)

This is Williams (non contributing member yet) 180cm 700 liter tanks cabinet!!


----------



## Dave Spencer (8 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> This is Williams (non contributing member yet) 180cm 700 liter tanks cabinet!!



Pan the camera up, Paulo!

Dave.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 May 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Pan the camera up, Paulo!


Hope he doesn't mind  its only been recently setup!

Originally like this:




At present:


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 May 2009)

thats a real nice tank hes got there paulo


----------



## Joecoral (8 May 2009)

Thats a stunner of a tank right there! Love it


----------



## George Farmer (9 May 2009)

Get William on board, I say!


----------



## LondonDragon (9 May 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Get William on board, I say!


He is already registered just shy to contribute haha I will see if I can pursuade him!


----------



## nry (9 May 2009)

Very natural looking, I like it a lot!  Rather atmospheric to look at.


----------



## Simon D (9 May 2009)

Brilliant thread, I really like William's setup and tank. 

More pics of cabinet hardware setups please!


----------



## samc (9 May 2009)

its actually quite good looking at poeples cabinets. id post mine but i dont have my tank running yet   

ill post in a few weeks when it SHOULD be ready


----------



## aaronnorth (10 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Beautiful tank, hoping mine looks similar to that


----------



## glenn (10 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will do a journal on your tank,its wonderfull...i would like to find out tank specs and dosinging regime.


----------



## John Starkey (10 May 2009)

Hi all,
heres my cabinet left and right sides, size wise its 150 x 50 x 60 cm










regards john,

oh yes that williams setup is awesome


----------



## Simon D (10 May 2009)

>


You wouldn't want any cabinet doors on that beauty.


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 May 2009)

Heres mine after a quick tidy...


----------



## vauxhallmark (14 May 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Heres mine after a quick tidy...



Tidy? You call chucking the food and a bag of gravel in the corner, putting the TPN and tweezers on the table, and pushing the bucket nearly out of the camera's frame tidying?

Your mother would cry!   

Mark


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 May 2009)

Yes she would, luckily i live with my two mates, Jack and Jones  
I meant a tidy of the cabinet, the stuff that is strewen all over the place is whats come out and isn't going back in


----------



## aaronnorth (14 May 2009)

thats a lot of easycarbo, or is it the full range?!


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> thats a lot of easycarbo, or is it the full range?!


By the colours of the caps looks like the full range


----------



## aaronnorth (14 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was just going to edit my 1st post forgetting   that he has 5 tanks lol.


----------



## hellohefalump (15 May 2009)

oh goodness your tanks are tidy!  Mine would take a day of tidying to get like one of them!  I just chuck stuff in/around and I can't even open the doors properly... I've let it go and it won't come back!


----------



## MattB (20 May 2009)

Wow, some of you have really tidy cabinets!

My new Rio 180 cabinet is a mess... Even the plugs are outside the cabinet right now. I do keep meaning to sort it out, but life keeps getting in my way! Once I manage it, I'll post a pic...


----------



## hellohefalump (20 May 2009)

actually... maybe I will do a 'before' and 'after' picture.  It does need a clear out...


----------



## hellohefalump (21 May 2009)

so I forgot to do the 'before' picture.  But here's 'after'!  I need to do a general polish of the cabinet, it's covered in finger marks.  But the difference from before...


----------



## aaronnorth (21 May 2009)

looking great these days hellohefalump


----------



## JamesM (21 May 2009)

I want a pink hose pipe


----------



## Steve Smith (21 May 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> I want a pink hose pipe



Ooerr!


----------



## GreenNeedle (21 May 2009)

I think Ceg is going through torture looking at the amount of cabinets with test kits in them 

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (21 May 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I think Ceg is going through torture looking at the amount of cabinets with test kits in them
> 
> AC


----------



## hellohefalump (22 May 2009)

> I want a pink hose pipe


Ebay!



> looking great these days hellohefalump


thanks Aaron   

Note to Ceg: I don't often use my test kits


----------



## pompeyfan (16 Jun 2009)

Here is my Cabinet





It's custom made of smoked Acrylic and i've crammed in 25mm PVC hard plumbing manifolds for:

Two inlets drilled through the tank base, one 'high flow' from a strainer, one corner 'weir overflow'. A solenoid valve bypass increases the 'draw'  needed for overflow on the corner weir, which 'encloses' one inlet through the tank.
This is the 'lower' pipework with orange handled ball valves and visible 25mm threaded, (18mm bore) brass solenoid valve.

Drain connections, to attatch 1" gravity fed, or 16mm 'pumped' hoses for fast water changes.

An outlet manifold, (higher pipework) feeding twin 16mm outlets to lilly pipes.  One in line CO2 fed 'high flow' (daytime) and one low to higher at night, via a second solenoid bypass. When open, this 'releases' pressure through the Aqumass reactor, fed to the lower lilly pipe one side of the tank. Then the fiter flow is then boosted and more water is diverted to the higher outlet on the other side of the tank. When timed, this increases surface flow and aeration at night.

Auto top up and dosing is taken care of by a GHL Profilux 4 way timed dosing unit, drawing fluids from a 4 section Acrylic tank. 
3mm bore tubing with a flow pressurised from the filter, sweeps nutrient doses from three of the peri pumps into the tank.
The 4th pump has been secondary 12V fed as a slave to a timed float switch, bracketed inside the corner weir. This keeps the tank topped up, when the weir is 'off',  which is the best way to maintain the action and flow over it, set via ball valves on the inlet manifold.

The Helix UV sterilizer in line with the reactor is seldom on, it just acts as a second reactor and trap for smaller co2 bubbles. An in line hydor heater (behind the FX5) heats the tank.

If only this cabinet could clean itself....  it's a bloody dust magnet  

Cheers, Pete


----------



## nry (16 Jun 2009)

My first response to that post was to swear in my head!  That is one serious looking cabinet!  I just hope you know where all the pipes go as it looks really confusing, but certainly tidy!


----------



## samc (16 Jun 2009)

wow your cabinet looks a little complecated   yet organised, got any pics of the tank?


----------



## Tony Swinney (16 Jun 2009)

Now THAT is my kinda cabinet     

I bet there were q few diagrams done in working all that out


----------



## AdAndrews (16 Jun 2009)

jesus! now that is a _cabinet_


----------



## Simon D (16 Jun 2009)

Amazing! That's gotta be the end of this thread, nobody can beat that....... can they? 

As samc said, would be nice to see a pic of the tank, just to get a perspective of what that's controlling!


----------



## pompeyfan (16 Jun 2009)

Thanks guys,

 Yes, it took time and it's complicated  The weir does keep the surface clean and the water splashes over it progressively during the night, which i think better feeds the filter with oxygen. Wether or not the rest if it works any better than a couple of cannister filters and 'simple' pipework only time will tell....

 I have to be honest here and say i wish the tank looked as good as the cabinet  
This is mainly due to recently removing a 'risky in the longrun' sand foreground from an Acrylic tank. Cyanobacter in the sand  cleaning and removing it were going to really scratch the acrylic sooner rather than later. So i bottled it and went for plan B:

 Having to replace it with more ADA AS with waaaay too much water still IN the tank because it was partially stocked  
 The resulting algae outbreak has been a battle... but i'm slowly getting there now.
 A bit of rescaping and replacement is whats needed now, when it looks decent   i'll get some shots of it all working.  

Pete


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2009)

pompeyfan said:
			
		

> Here is my Cabinet


Amazing plumbing skills there  don't think that can be beatten in complexity haha
Would be nice to see some diagrams how it all connects together.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Jun 2009)

Thats just incredible, i can just about remember to turn two taps of when doing maintenance, i'd be screwed in there


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jun 2009)

^ that was my face expression when i saw that!


----------



## John Starkey (17 Jun 2009)

Jesus man I'm speechless,that's awesome,respect pal,
Regards john.


----------



## Simon D (30 Sep 2010)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  (Now piccies of my tidy cabi*

"when it looks decent  i'll get some shots of it all working."

So 15 months later, where are the shots???????


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (30 Sep 2010)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  (Now piccies of my tidy cabi*

cool threaf, always nice to see what other people are doing under the covers...


----------



## squiggley (30 Sep 2010)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  (Now piccies of my tidy cabi*

Not much room left to store much in mine


----------



## danmil3s (30 Sep 2010)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  (Now piccies of my tidy cabi*

nice tank squiggley but your plug arrangement worrys me mate.can you not fit a longer gang socket it there so its not all bending.


----------



## squiggley (30 Sep 2010)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  (Now piccies of my tidy cabi*

That was only a temporary arrangement.


----------



## danmil3s (30 Sep 2010)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  (Now piccies of my tidy cabi*

ok just looked a bit dodgy


----------



## Simon D (30 Sep 2010)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  (Now piccies of my tidy cabi*

Nice to revive this oldish thread. More pics please!


----------



## Stickleback (30 Sep 2010)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  (Now piccies of my tidy cabi*





Journal here:
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=12557


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Oct 2010)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  (Now piccies of my tidy cabi*






AC


----------



## toadass (21 May 2011)

*Re: Show me your tidy cabinet!  (Now piccies of my tidy cabi*

Just been set up, so tidy and empty................ for now


----------

